# EWT replacement cutters



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Does anyone know of a place that has them in bulk at a decent price?
Thanks...


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd love to know too.... Maybe a group buy if we can find them by the bag?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2015)

If it was cheaper to get them in a group buy, I'd be in for some for the two tools I have, as well as for the tools I plan to either purchase or make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 6, 2015)

You already need new ones?? I bought my tools at the spring auction last year and am on my second set of cutters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 6, 2015)

Captain Eddie sells carbide cutter heads that are a good price, they aren't ewt but work just the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 6, 2015)

Global tooling has the 15mm square cutters for a set of 10 for less than $30. Arizona carbide has all sizes for about 1/3 the price of EWT cutters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2015)

TMAC said:


> Global tooling has the 15mm square cutters for a set of 10 for less than $30. Arizona carbide has all sizes for about 1/3 the price of EWT cutters.



That's what I was looking for!!! Thanks!!

http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html#ick151525byrd


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> That's what I was looking for!!! Thanks!!
> 
> http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html#ick151525byrd



Woodtickgreg has em


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 6, 2015)

Marc, 
Just one more option- http://azcarbide.com/product-category/radius/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 6, 2015)

Do you guys re-sharpen your carbide tools?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2015)

I do...I have a credit card sized diamond plate. It is rather old but it works. I have put a few nicks in em and used my full sized diamond plate to get it back in working shape.
I can't remember how much the cc size one was when i bought it...but they are up to like 15$ for 2 on amazon...a lil more for a set of 3...I should probably get another one before it wears out completely....


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 7, 2015)

Can you provide a link with a similar type to what you use? I have one but it doesnt work very well and could use one that actually sharpens the tips better. It looks like there are a ton on amazon.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2015)

I will in a few...

I bought the one I have from either lee valley or woodcraft around 91-92...

Lemme see....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok...the one I have is an EZE LAP Diamond Stone Card....(blue case) I'm not sure what the grit is....
however...here's what I had saved in my cart....

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006IIO3...TF8&colid=3BUHOWV6DBM23&coliid=I23C7KS1I88Q37
That set equals out to $9.45 a card...

http://www.amazon.com/EZE-LAP-210-C...d=1425734990&sr=8-15&keywords=eze+lap+diamond
$10.95 a card...

http://www.amazon.com/EZE-LAP-200-C...1-fkmr0&keywords=EZE-LAP+210+Credit+Card+Size
$10.73 for one card...

I'm leaning towards the 2 card set, only because I have a full sized diamond stones if I need to have a rougher grit....


----------



## dycmark (Mar 7, 2015)

A slight sidetrack, Captain Eddie is "on medical leave" He had to have surgery for a tumor or something and apparently there were complications and he had a stroke. I have never bought anything form him but I spend a lot of my travel time that is down time watching videos on youtube and realized about a month ago that I hadn't seen a new video from him in many many months so I went digging.

His site is currently down and they said he may have one of the family start to fill orders but there is no definite plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 7, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006IIO3...TF8&colid=3BUHOWV6DBM23&coliid=I23C7KS1I88Q37
> That set equals out to $9.45 a card...



This is the set I have. I use it to sharpen my carbide cutters, my pen mill heads (though I'm going to be getting away from using the pen mill in short order), and have used it to sharpen a few other small items. I've been happy with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayBell (Mar 11, 2015)

Another option. Byrd helix planer blades from Grizzly. Part No. H7354, they come ten to a box, and fit the Easy Rougher. Byrd PN is KN400.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sirfishalot (Mar 15, 2015)

dycmark said:


> A slight sidetrack, Captain Eddie is "on medical leave" He had to have surgery for a tumor or something and apparently there were complications and he had a stroke. I have never bought anything form him but I spend a lot of my travel time that is down time watching videos on youtube and realized about a month ago that I hadn't seen a new video from him in many many months so I went digging.
> 
> His site is currently down and they said he may have one of the family start to fill orders but there is no definite plan.


Looks like Capt Eddie is in recovery from his surgery and stroke. He just posted new video to his YouTube channel. Sounds like he's not able to physically do any turning yet, but is selling cutters (you may need to order by phone) and planning to produce more videos. I'm glad he's getting better, sounds like he's been though quite an ordeal.

JayT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2015)

I got cutters and will be posting a thread on them when I get all the packaging and shipping details figured out. I will be providing cutters for all the size tools I make and the ewt as well. Round, square, radiused, diamond..........

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayBell (Mar 17, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I got cutters and will be posting a thread on them when I get all the packaging and shipping details figured out. I will be providing cutters for all the size tools I make and the ewt as well. Round, square, radiused, diamond..........


Greg, what are the prices for your cutters?


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 17, 2015)

Can someone note how you sharpen your cutters?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 17, 2015)

Johnturner said:


> Can someone note how you sharpen your cutters?


Diamond stone... BEFORE they get dull

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2015)

RayBell said:


> Greg, what are the prices for your cutters?


Ray, I am still working out the details on the pricing with packaging and shipping. That is why I said to please watch for a new thread in the classifieds.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2015)

Johnturner said:


> Can someone note how you sharpen your cutters?


If you lay them flat on the diamond hone, meaning the top side down, and then just rub them in a circular motion for a few seconds. It really doesn't take much time with a fine diamond hone to make the razor sharp again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RayBell (Mar 19, 2015)

than


woodtickgreg said:


> Ray, I am still working out the details on the pricing with packaging and shipping. That is why I said to please watch for a new thread in the classifieds.


thank you Greg, will watch . In the meantime I am loving your easy rougher, I like the long handle.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

